

Anybody not in any social networks? - willz

By social networks, I mean friends' friends type of things like Facebook, MySpace, LinkedIn... I'm not in any of them, so are the few people in my project. What about you? And why don't you?
======
lmao
I am not on MySpace, Facebook etc... I have email, IM and a telephone for
networking. I know there are a lot of interesting people out there that I'll
never meet but who has time for all these 'friends'?

------
davidw
I think in terms of startups, that social networks are "the last war"
(meaning: generals are always fighting the last war, rather than the war they
currently face).

------
michael_dorfman
I've got a Facebook page, but have never really used it. I just don't get the
point. I've seen the MySpace pages of various performers I like, but don't
quite understand what is "social" about it (compared to band websites). Don't
know nothin' 'bout no LinkedIn.

------
goofygrin
I'm on Linked In, but only for the networking opportunities. It's not
generated a ton of leads, but it has helped me a couple times.

I spend about 30 seconds a week on it, so it's not like I'm really active with
it.

------
bosshog
social networks focused on entertainment will have a limited shelf life, as
the tend to focus on short term attention and on teens.

Linkedin is a slightly different case. It is like a useful business directory.

The next wave will be vertical SN's.(few billion dollar ideas there), and
networks with a strong mobile component.

I have started to dump all my entertainment focused social networks. I keep an
account on facebook, but only use it to keep track of people. I hate their
stupid applications.

------
aitoehigie
i used belong to facebook and myspace but i just dumped all that because i
used to waste hours on those sites instead of coding and adding no value to my
life, i will say that social networks are pretty useless 70% of the time.

~~~
mde
I'm finally starting to find LinkedIn kind of useful
([http://micahelliott.blogspot.com/2008/04/sponteneous-
recomme...](http://micahelliott.blogspot.com/2008/04/sponteneous-
recommendations-on-linkedin.html)), when the various features are used
holistically, and profiles near completeness.

Some others (facebook) I just sign up and experiment to learn how the user
interactions and features play out. In general, I'm not too interested in
being a part of their microcosms. But if massive amounts of users like to
spend time using them, we should probably understand how and why.

------
hoffmabc
Isn't the WWW just a huge social network? CAUGHT YOU ON ONE!

